# Walking funny



## meganmarshmallow (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have a red tegu named Ketchup. She was very small when I got her...she did have a healed over broken toe, I didn't notice anything else wrong with her. She eats great, is growing perfectly and has an excellent temperament. Since she's been getting some size on her I've noticed she is "favoring" her left wrist/foot and almost walks on the side of it. She's never been injured or dropped in my care. Does anyone know anything about this? It doesn't seem to affect her mobility or seem to bother her. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance! I attached a picture and you can kind of see her standing on the side of her foot. She gets calcium, sunlight, heat, and a varied diet. 

Megan


----------



## loweryrr (Aug 17, 2015)

I have no clue here. Which foot is the broken toe on? Its possible its just sore from the healing process and she is trying to reduce pain by lowering pressure on it but its hard to know for sure without seeing it myself. My tegu has a funny walk too but she does hers because she likes the way it sounds when she drags her nails on the carpet.


----------



## Roxberry (Aug 18, 2015)

It is obvious if you look close in the pic it is the front left foot. Looks like maybe she had a little bit more damage then you had initially anticipated other than the broken toe and she just found a way to deal with the pain by turning her foot. By the looks of it she is still very healthy.


----------

